# Help!!!!!!



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone know the year of this tractor?
I know its a ford but dont know the year. or how to tell the age buy the model number.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks to be around 1963-1965. Post the model #,and I can find out for sure.


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

ok i will soon but at the moment its snowing and its 20 degrees lol


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

I am thinking its a ford 100, 10 horse power from 1966-1971


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

No we found out it was a magna it is rare there are only 7 known to exist.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to hear you identified your tractor. Now, is a full restoration in order? Would be nice to have you document the work here on a thread so we can follow you along.
Is that a '54 Chrysler sitting in the back ground? Now that's a car!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Side wides... Pogobill indeed you have eye for item be on subject.:worthy:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Toooooo Funny Thomas! :lmao:


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

I have to say tractorbeam pogobil and you Thomas are all the life of the party and so am I if I do say so myself


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I have to say tractorbeam pogobil and you Thomas are all the life of the party and so am I if I do say so myself "
.....................................................................
Now don't be talking etc. like that,next you know lots folks will showing up,music gets louder,cops arriving arresting,court dates etc. etc.


----------

